# Another one down.



## jbriley (Jul 29, 2017)

Got in stand before first light this morning and was able to drop one around 7:45 this morning. He makes the second one for the freezer in last two weeks.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 30, 2017)

Love that set up!! Good lookin pig too!! Was it a loner or picked out of a group? Cant tell if its a sow or a boar, but looks like a goodun!!


----------



## jbriley (Jul 30, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> Love that set up!! Good lookin pig too!! Was it a loner or picked out of a group? Cant tell if its a sow or a boar, but looks like a goodun!!



It was loner boar. The winch hoist has payed for itself over past couple years. I am getting older and have RA. Can't lift like I used too. I normally go out by myself and the hoist was money well spent.


----------



## Gar whisperer (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice! Big fan of the hoist system. I hope you get to use many more times. Nice pig!


----------



## antharper (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice pig , congrats !


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 31, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> Love that set up!! Good lookin pig too!! Was it a loner or picked out of a group? Cant tell if its a sow or a boar, but looks like a goodun!!



bfriendly.........I just noticed your avatar. You're looking a little......different these days. Let me guess....new hairdo??


----------

